# Who carries the cheapest HPS/MH grow light kits?!?! URL?



## ganjaluvr (Jan 9, 2010)

hey everyone. quick question.


alright. its been almost 2 years solid now.. that I have been growing as a hobby. Not only growing the whole time.. but reading on new methods and old methods.. and the such.

well, once I first actually started growing.. I was using my 'SunSystems' 400watt for all my grow needs.

Well, I sold the lamp system... and started using high wattage CFL bulbs. Now, let me get one thing clear first... I have nothing against people who are using CFL bulbs to grow. CFL bulbs work really well for growing. Especially during the VEG. cycle.

I know this because thats what I'm currently still using. However, during flowering??? ehhh CFL bulbs will do the job.. its just.. it seems like they slow the flowering process down (among other things)... seems like it takes longer.

Plus.. with HPS lighting??? Your buds will DEF be bigger and more dense.. than if you were to grow the same buds under CFL bulbs. Also.. it just seems like the HPS lighting.. it seems it speeds up the growth of the plant all together ya dig?

I'm still going to be using CFL bulbs.. but I really want to add a HPS lighting kit to the mix.

My question is.. anyone know who has the cheapest HPS/MH lighting kits?

I don't need anything over 250watts... (for security reasons.. mainly fire hazards.)


Thanks in advance to those who post back.

peace.


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 9, 2010)

www.htgsupply.com

...only thing watch out for them passing off used equipment. They gave me 2 used sunmasters...


----------



## StreetRider (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155

Cheapest they offer


----------



## IAm5toned (Jan 9, 2010)

i dunno about cheap but a single 150w cmh lamp will solve your needs....


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 12, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> i dunno about cheap but a single 150w cmh lamp will solve your needs....




That is exactly what I'm wanting to get.

The cheapest I have found them for.. is around or just under a 100 bucks for the whole kit. Not a bad deal really.. still thinking about just going ahead and getting that one.

Thanks for the input tho. lol.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 12, 2010)

www.insidesun.com your welcome


----------



## mrduke (Jan 12, 2010)

here it is thanks to chitown

http://www.insidesun.com/Sylvania-400-Watt-MH.item


----------



## hempstead (Jan 12, 2010)

Insidesun also has an ebay account. I just ordered a 250 mh/hps from them and should be here tomorrow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-250-Watt-Metal-Halide-220-Watt-HPS-Grow-Light_W0QQitemZ110477830763QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b8fdea6b

Check out the store. They have some good deals and they change sometimes.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2010)

I got it today. It is a 250w MH Sylvania ballast with a huge reflector. It came with an unnamed 250 watt MH and an Eye sunlux super ace 220. http://www.businesslights.com/eye-220w-hps-conversion-lamp-p-151.html
Bulb alone goes for $50. I am happy but I haven't fired it up yet. We will see this weekend. heh


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jan 13, 2010)

This will be where I purchase my new HPS light kit.

http://www.insidesun.com/index.php


Check this out (I couldn't believe it either)

Monthly Garden Supplies Specials 



*Econo 400 Watt HPS Grow Light System*



New 400 Watt HPS Lamp
Refurbished 400 Watt HPS Ballast
18" Chrome Batwing Reflector
All Electrical cables
3 year warranty on ballast

Econo 400 Watt HPS Grow Light Only $99.99 Click Here


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2010)

They sent me the wrong size hps bulb (150)and I am trying to get the right one. DOH! Just my luck.

UPDATE! Sent the bulb overnight to correct his mistake. Great service from insidesun.com.


----------



## Cow Tea (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got my 400w hps from insidesun.com, and all was well until I looked at my credit card transactions, and I was charged twice for my order. I've been calling, but I get no response. Iwould recommend that anyone ordering through that company do it via eBay to avoid my problem. This company is pretty much run by one guy.


----------



## uponone605 (Feb 12, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> This will be where I purchase my new HPS light kit.
> 
> http://www.insidesun.com/index.php
> 
> ...



Dont do it, i bought that same system and the ballast looks nothing even close to that condition and it took them 2weeks to ship it.


----------

